# Suzuki 140 outboard



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

yes


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

stop at harbor freight or home depot and pick up a digital thermometer and get the temp off the back of the block by the head and you will know if its to hot and you can call your suzuki dealer to tell him what it is to make sure its not to hot


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

bonitoman said:


> stop at harbor freight or home depot and pick up a digital thermometer and get the temp off the back of the block by the head and you will know if its to hot and you can call your suzuki dealer to tell him what it is to make sure its not to hot



This. On the hose the tops of the heads on our old Yamaha 150 two stroke run about 130 degrees on one bank and about 124 degrees on the other bank.


----------



## Dorian Acosta (May 5, 2020)

Yes


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Without taking a close look at your motor... I'd say what's happening is that your thermostat just opened up and is now allowing heated water to circulate properly.... Remember a thermostat's only function is to remain closed -not allowing water to flow to where the heat is... until things are in the right temperature range... then it opens up and allows normal cooling... 

Is there a possibility that your thermostat needs replacing? Check in with your dealer or mechanic and find out...


----------

